# LED Headlights



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

How much better are they than the Xenons? Are they auto highbeams?

Just curious as there weren't many reviews of them, or I could find, here.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I like them. They seem to be more spread out than focused like HIDs. Instead of swiveling in adaptive HIDs, it lights up (on/off) the side. I don't think we get highbeam assist. How are they compared to HIDs? I couldn't say whether they are superior or inferior. I do like the DRL LED changing to yellow when signaling. If you want to save yourself a few bucks, I don't think you'll be missing much. If I have to choose between LEDs and SS seats, SS seats any day of the week. If you can afford both, get both. What's a thousand on a 50k+ car?


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

I love the turn signals on them, especially on the "pulse on" with the DRL setting. The lighting I am not as fond as I could be. Unlike the A6,A7,A8 etc, there's no lens in front of the LEDs to focus the beam and give clear cut offs like the HIDs. They don't swivel either. It looks a bit like someone stuck an HID bulb in halogen reflectors, which makes it look cheaper than it should.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

So no adaptive headlights with LEDs (like the Golf lights packing)? 

That's a bummer. 
Beluga with SS, PP & Nav w/ night optics would be my choice. The only things that attract me to the prestige is the adaptive cruise because that's a feature that is (for better or worse) becoming standard. 

Even at $1500 LEDs seem like a good value, probably $2K to retrofit. The R is become less appealing for the exact reason the S3 is appealing: interesting color choices, Euro seats (prefer the plaid GTI seats, $1500 for diamond leather is a bargain, LED tail lights ($800 on R aftermarket) , and a sunroof.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

It is adaptive. It's just nothing is moving. Specific LEDs are on shinning on the side as you turn your wheel past a certain angle like a on/off switch. Same as the all weather switch, the light pattern is different when I turn it on.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

lilmira said:


> It is adaptive. It's just nothing is moving. Specific LEDs are on shinning on the side as you turn your wheel past a certain angle like a on/off switch. Same as the all weather switch, the light pattern is different when I turn it on.


Those are the cornering lights. They come on at low speeds. The headlights do not adapt on the freeway around curves and bends like most adaptive lighting.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Not sure, I saw the side lighting up as I turn my wheels. It triggered with quite a bit of steering, may be it is triggered by speed as I slowed down for the turn dunno. Even the effect of the conventional adaptive HIDs is quite subtle IMO. You barely notice it most of the time. It's just kinda cool when I see it. I do miss the swiveling and the leveling check when you turn on the car.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Audi really compromised on the A3 when comes to the lights. 


How are they going to show off Matrix LED headlights, dynamic indicators on the A3 Concept car and just come out with plain LED lights, no dynamic indicators, worse they **** the US over by not even giving us the amber indicators on the LED taillights. Completely nullifying anything in common with the Rest of the World A3 and Concept A3. 

At the very least you can slightly modify the A3 with a mod chip and VCDs to enabled dynamic indication but it will look cheesy with a dynamic solid red rear indicator. They should have stuck with amber. 

Something tells me that the 2017 A3 refresh will have Matrix LED headlights and Dynamic indicators with rear amber indicators.


The Bi-Xenon HID lights are actually quite nice on the A3, and not a compromise since the alternative is lower featured plan LEDs. I just hate the winking.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

misaka said:


> Those are the cornering lights. They come on at low speeds. The headlights do not adapt on the freeway around curves and bends like most adaptive lighting.


You are probably right. This is probably what I saw.





With such a wide light pattern, you don't really need a single swiveling light beam.

I read somewhere that matrix is not in compliance with the NA regulation. Can someone confirm?

oops, posted the wrong video, fixed now


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

There you go regarding highbeam assist/matrix, not really Audi's fault, blame the government.

http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-car...volutionary-audi-headlight-tech-banned-in-us/


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

I believe the rule states that the left and right headlights must work together. There also needs to be a switch to turn on the high beams. A headlight system can now be built without the need for either.

In Ontario the police use the left/right rule to ticket drivers who flash a warning of a radar trap. The police claim the driver somehow turned on the left and right headlights independently. Of course this is impossible on a normal car, and the politicians have stated they will not interfere with how the police go about their business. It is not against the law to flash one's lights to other drivers (say around a radar trap).

A couple of years ago Mercedes brought a simulator to Canada and demonstrated the latest in headlight technology to Transport Canada. As far as I know the government has refused to change the rules.

Canada did have a higher safety standard (compared to US) for front bumpers for many years. In 2010 the Canadian standard was lowered to match the US. Air bags in Canada are less sensitive than the US and I believe the crash standards may be higher. Lighting systems rules match those in the US.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

If the base bi-xenon HIDs were adaptive, it'd be a hard decision for me to choose between those and the LEDs, but they don't appear to be adaptive. So, the LEDs get the win for the looks(including the turn signal) for me. I agree though - seeing the active matrix LEDs from the new european TT makes me jealous.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

So the base ones are not adaptive like the GTI/R? Cornering lights are a really cool feature. 
The effect is far from subtle, as you can see in this video I made in the GTI:

https://vimeo.com/128700096
Why they arent on all cars with fog lights is anyone's guess.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Revolver1966 said:


> So the base ones are not adaptive like the GTI/R? Cornering lights are a really cool feature.
> The effect is far from subtle, as you can see in this video I made in the GTI:


They're only adaptive on the GTI/R with the lighting package, I believe. And the A3/S3 'lighting package' is the full LED headlights. I might be mistaken, but I've seen no mention of 'adaptive light' on the US website or in the order guide. In fact, the only cars in the 2016 order guide that mention 'adaptive light' are the S4, S5, and (S)Q5. (I assume everything above the 4/5 are on full LED lights now and get the matrix lights in other countries, which provide the same feature a different way.)


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

The early A3s had adaptive Xenon as an option. That was removed as an option at the same time when the sport suspension and 19" wheels were offered as options.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll have a set of OEM LED lights here for sale shortly if any one is interested in doing the retrofit.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

araemo said:


> They're only adaptive on the GTI/R with the lighting package, I believe. And the A3/S3 'lighting package' is the full LED headlights. I might be mistaken, but I've seen no mention of 'adaptive light' on the US website or in the order guide. In fact, the only cars in the 2016 order guide that mention 'adaptive light' are the S4, S5, and (S)Q5. (I assume everything above the 4/5 are on full LED lights now and get the matrix lights in other countries, which provide the same feature a different way.)


VW really is making it a bitch to decide what to go with now, aren't they. Just assumed if it came on the Golf/GTI/R it came on the S3.


----------



## WLV (Apr 23, 2014)

Gamegenie--as noted earlier by another poster, don't blame Audi for the lack of matrix LEDs or the lack of amber rear turn signals--blame the NHTSA.

Audi and other manufacturers have been fighting for years to bring in matrix LEDs, but the US won't allow them. Tests are now on-going by the Society for Automotive Engineers to set US standards, so we might see them in five years or so.

For more info, read the recent NY Times article about this.

Regarding amber rear turn signals, they're only allowed if the turn signal occupies a certain minimum area; otherwise they have to be red. Again, US DOT rules.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

That's just odd they didn't put the adaptive (not matrix, just turning and leveling) lights on the S3 but did on the Golf:-/


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

I have LEDs on my S3 and really like them. They light up the night beautifully and the cornering lights are much more subtle than the effect of the adaptive headlights I've had in the past. I found adaptive headlights to be distracting as I spent too much time watching them move and less time watching the road.


----------



## aus-phil (Apr 26, 2012)

Audi canadian website has adaptive lights listed under their LED package. Can anyone in canada confirm?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Revolver1966 said:


> VW really is making it a bitch to decide what to go with now, aren't they. Just assumed if it came on the Golf/GTI/R it came on the S3.


That they are...in the same boat on this decision, or I'm going to go way off the VAG reservation.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

davewg said:


> That they are...in the same boat on this decision, or I'm going to go way off the VAG reservation.


Even leaving is difficult! Too bad no one else offers an AWD car with a DCT for under $55,000 (CLA45/GLA45).


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Revolver1966 said:


> Even leaving is difficult! Too bad no one else offers an AWD car with a DCT for under $55,000 (CLA45/GLA45).


+1 

I'm not even in the camp, and its tough to consider anything else. I won't do MB/BMW/Mini...everything else represents much more of a compromise in some way/shape/form.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

davewg said:


> +1
> 
> I'm not even in the camp, and its tough to consider anything else. I won't do MB/BMW/Mini...everything else represents much more of a compromise in some way/shape/form.


And the CLA45 is a very different car - much more track focused. Plus the interior infotainment and switchgear choices... :screwy: Oh, and the fact that it was pre-melted at the factory.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

araemo said:


> And the CLA45 is a very different car - much more track focused. Plus the interior infotainment and switchgear choices... :screwy: Oh, and the fact that it was pre-melted at the factory.


Lol, very true. The CLA has never appealed to me, they look cheap and rather generic...even the CLA45s I've seen. They should have copied Audi's rising screen instead of that Garmin look. 
A brown GLA45 with the aero package and all the options would be my choice. The big BUT is the $60K+ price tag. For that coin I'd buy a Porsche 997.2 C4S and keep my GTI for carrying stuff. Audi priced the S3 and its options right. $1500 for the sport seats while others charge $2-3K. Heck, for the cost of a CLA45 with a few options we can get a loaded S3 with exclusive paint.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

araemo said:


> And the CLA45 is a very different car - much more track focused. Plus the interior infotainment and switchgear choices... :screwy: Oh, and the fact that it was pre-melted at the factory.


Pre-melted...I like that. The look just doesn't work for me. Even the new C class - just don't feel the interior.



Revolver1966 said:


> Lol, very true. The CLA has never appealed to me, they look cheap and rather generic...even the CLA45s I've seen. They should have copied Audi's rising screen instead of that Garmin look.
> A brown GLA45 with the aero package and all the options would be my choice. The big BUT is the $60K+ price tag. For that coin I'd buy a Porsche 997.2 C4S and keep my GTI for carrying stuff. Audi priced the S3 and its options right. $1500 for the sport seats while others charge $2-3K. Heck, for the cost of a CLA45 with a few options we can get a loaded S3 with exclusive paint.


Yeah, I have a hard time justifying a ~$50k Audi to myself (never mind how that conversation will go with the wife). Forget a $60k Benz...I think my neighbors would raise a few eyebrows. The Audi at least is stealthy enough not to do that. The R...no one would even notice.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

itr_1211 said:


> The only thing good is the dash material they used on cla 45 amg that's completely different from the cla. It looks to be a really soft touch with red stitching. That's it


The car's only big selling points seem to be exhaust note and power. $2,500 for an intake, exhaust and tune will fix that!


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Revolver1966 said:


> The car's only big selling points seem to be exhaust note and power. $2,500 for an intake, exhaust and tune will fix that!


If I was in the market for a $50k track-ready track toy.. it really did handle well from the factory, and if you don't get any of the options it stays near $50k, but I wouldn't want to drive it as a daily. I mean, it REALLY did handle well.. 'on rails' is the phrase I'd use.. with the positive and negative connotations of it.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I have been driving the car during the day most of the time. Last weekend I had the chance of driving it at night so I paid a bit of attention to the corner lights. Two things that I noticed. The corner light came on when I signal, not both sides, just the side corresponding to the signal. It also came on when I turned my wheel past a certain angle. I didn't notice it coming on when I slowed down. I don't know if they are coded to work differently for different regions but try them out when you have a chance.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

lilmira said:


> I have been driving the car during the day most of the time. Last weekend I had the chance of driving it at night so I paid a bit of attention to the corner lights. Two things that I noticed. The corner light came on when I signal, not both sides, just the side corresponding to the signal. It also came on when I turned my wheel past a certain angle. I didn't notice it coming on when I slowed down. I don't know if they are coded to work differently for different regions but try them out when you have a chance.


So, the cornering lights on some older models are set to not turn on above 20mph in the US. Even with turn signal/steering angle, it won't come on until you're below 20mph. They also will come on (both sides at once) when in reverse.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

It's possible that low speed is another trigger. I was slowing down to a red light with my turn signal, can't say for sure if it was below 20mph. When it comes on it's quite easy to tell, it lights up the side 90 degree off the headlight and then it fades away. I'd like to find out exactly what triggers them. For sure low speed alone doesn't turn them on.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

I've poked around on mine and I have found a minimum and maximum speed at which turning lights activate.
I can't recall the stock values because I increased mine up to 200km/h so that they always work.

They are activated by turning the wheel more than 90 degrees or the turn signals.

If you have access to VCDS it is easily adjustable. Let me know if you want me to poke around again and find the correct adaptation channels.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

My Mk6 GTI has corner in lights. They work under 20mph but I had to code them on. They use the fog lights. The Mk7 has them too but not sure if it also uses the fogs. 
Really like the idea of turning the speed they work up. Will do this on my next car!


----------



## Sandman626 (Aug 12, 2006)

m_bolc said:


> I've poked around on mine and I have found a minimum and maximum speed at which turning lights activate.
> I can't recall the stock values because I increased mine up to 200km/h so that they always work.
> 
> They are activated by turning the wheel more than 90 degrees or the turn signals.
> ...


If you could provide the adaptation channels that would be great! I was just looking for that last weekend and didn't find it anywhere.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

Sandman626 said:


> If you could provide the adaptation channels that would be great! I was just looking for that last weekend and didn't find it anywhere.


PM me, I tend to forget these things


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

m_bolc said:


> PM me, I tend to forget these things


How to increase the cornering light function cornering speed.

I had done it a while back and forgot that the controller does have a limit, I don't recall what the maximum speed is, but my car is set at 120 km/h. If you try puncjing something higher when VCDS re-reads the channel you will find a much lower value stored.

Go to Central electronics.
Enter Security Code 31347

Adaptations:
Change 
(2)-ststic AFS light-Vorschrift to FMVSS 517 108 
I actually read the various lighting standadrs listed there in order to determine which one would allow unlimited speed settings, The EU and UN directives limit cornering lights to 32km/h, which the controller conforms to if set to any of those. The US Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard (FMVSS) does not specify a top speed for the cornering lights.

(4)-static AFS light- Upper Speed threshold change to 120km/h.
I had tried setting it at 200km/h but the controller changes the value down sometimes, you can try higher values but for me 120km/h was good enough. Try out what is best for you and check if the controller lowers it to something else after VCDS re-reads the channel.


----------

